# Oddysey quad t5Ho fixture



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I found one on kijiji but I thought I've heard that they're not the best lights. Anyone have this fixture? Opinions?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a dual fixture for 2 years and I'm happy with it. However I would consider it as a entry-mid level and you get what you pay for. They are pretty cheap and at one point you may want to change it for something better.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

george said:


> I have a dual fixture for 2 years and I'm happy with it. However I would consider it as a entry-mid level and you get what you pay for. They are pretty cheap and at one point you may want to change it for something better.


It's 6" longer than my tank... Would placing it on top of the glass cause issues? Cause overheating or fire?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

They should have legs to raise it a bit. The ones causing fire are the ones with built in ballast. Mine is separate and never had any problems.

Just saw you are trying to put a 36" fixture over a 30" tank. In your shoes I would PM J_T and he can surely make you something pretty to raise the fixture.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would go for a 24" fixture for a 30" tank. The spread of the bulbs will reach the corners but with a unit to big you would be wasting energy


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am using this now, with good coral growth, and this at the beginning, on my retired 10gal nano with great results. In total I used them for over 2y with no corals deaths.

Pro: decent fixture with option to upgrade to ATI/Giesemann T5HO bulbs. 
Con: LEDs; they burn out fast - ~3-4 months.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*light fixture*

the only prob I have had with this light was changing the bulbs all the clips broke that hold the bulbs in , not impressed with how brittle they were when I tried to change bulbs .. I have a lifeglow t5ho and do not have this issue no probs with that light at all .. I would totally re think buying this light if I had a redo.. just my opinion as for light and probs none at all other then the clips and brittleness of the plastic .


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

tom g said:


> the only prob I have had with this light was changing the bulbs all the clips broke that hold the bulbs in , not impressed with how brittle they were when I tried to change bulbs .. I have a lifeglow t5ho and do not have this issue no probs with that light at all .. I would totally re think buying this light if I had a redo.. just my opinion as for light and probs none at all other then the clips and brittleness of the plastic .


I changed a couple of times the bulbs. You have to take your time with the plastic clips. I you rush, they might break.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*clips*

agree +1.... I know and agree , but frustrating that they get brittle .


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. Looks like I missed the boat and it sold. So I'll keep searching...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i had one as my first light on my 10gal. it worked fine, was great for the money and maybe with better bulbs it would be a good cheap setup...if it doesn't break.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't buy garbage


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

deeznutz said:


> Don't buy garbage


I didn't. I just brought home a four bulb Aquatic Life fixture. Exactly what I was searching for! Thanks Flavio!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Depending on your corals that light will do. I would have saved a bit more an got a ATI sunpower. Very strong and nice looking unit. Also comes in a dim-able version.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

deeznutz said:


> Depending on your corals that light will do. I would have saved a bit more an got a ATI sunpower. Very strong and nice looking unit. Also comes in a dim-able version.


I'm only doing mushrooms, and some polyps...they seemed ok under the two lights but I hoped that I could do a little bit more soft corals. I'm hoping that the algae won't go insane... I need to save up for a RO system.

Edited to add...it's a pretty deep tank the 30G tall.


----------

